# My Son Was Stung



## GB (Jul 26, 2008)

Last night we went over to my parents house for dinner. My 86 year old uncle and his friend drove up from Long Island to Judge a Flower show (uncle is some sort of world renown rose expert) and it just happened to be in between my parents and my house. He has not yet met my son in person so we were excited to go over and see him.

It was a beautiful night so we were eating out on my parents deck. My son was loving it because there is a bench that circles the entire deck and it is closed underneath with chicken wire so little bodies can't slip through. He was able cruise around (his favorite current activity) the entire deck. He was all the way over on the other side with my wife and mom and everything was fine, then all of a sudden my wife's face changes and she starts freaking out. There must have been 10 wasps circling and on my baby's head. She grabbed him and ran as her arms were flailing. She got him out of there real fast, but it was too late. He was stung right on his forehead. The amazing thing is that he cried for about 3 seconds and that was it. No more crying and he was back to his normal self after that. He continued to play and smile and laugh as if nothing happened. I was completely amazed. I was stunk twice last year and reacted more than he did. The site swelled up and got nice and red, but he did not seem to notice. 

Let me know if any of you have heard of this before though. My wife was freaking out worrying about what to look for to see if he has an allergic reaction. I told her what we should look for and as I was telling her my mom chimed in that it is not the first stink that will cause an allergic reaction if he is going to have on. It is the second sting that will cause it. Now regardless we were certainly going to watch him ultra close to make sure he was OK (which he was), but I do not believe the info my mother was dishing out. Has anyone else ever heard that and do you think there is any validity to it?


----------



## jeninga75 (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww, sorry to hear about your son. I was stung by a hornet one time and let me tell you, I cried for a lot more than a few seconds lol. I think I was 11 or 12.

I don't know about the whole no allergic reaction until the 2nd sting... but here's a good page about all the different reactions you can get from stings.

eMedicine - Bee and Hymenoptera Stings : Article by Hemant H Vankawala


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like he is a tougher man than his daddy










(His Uncle Bob too)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2008)

I've always heard that it's not the first time you get into poison ivy that causes you to break out - it's the second time.  I don't think I agree with that either.

Here is some reading - http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/07/28/earlyshow/saturday/main1846154.shtml  Basically it says the more you get stung the more likely you "become" allergic to the sting.

That must have been quite scary GB - I'm glad your wife and the little guy are ok.  He's a trooper and a tough little guy!  I got stung by a wasp and whimpered for hours!


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2008)

I know if a person has a particular allergy, each subsequent sting is more dangerous. 
Most people aren't allergic, though, so I would worry about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

I had a reaction the first time I was stung and each time after that.

You'll check with his Dr. I assume.  That's the final authority.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 26, 2008)

GB I am sorry to here about your sons wasp sting and KUDOS to your wife for acting quickly, Baking Soda might do the trick next time. Heres another link that might help. Baking Soda Banishes Pain From Sting


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 26, 2008)

Aaaawwww, sorry to hear about the sting. My son got stung for the first time last month too - he cried longer than a few seconds too. We gave him benadryl but I don't think we needed to, he was fine. I never heard of a reaction the "second" time around - interesting.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 26, 2008)

a single sting can cause anaphalactic (sp) shock nevermind 2.

a quick Field treatment is to administer some Zantac (Ranitidine) or the likes, as a cox 2 inhibitor, it lessens the effects of any bad reaction and can save lives if given quickly.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 26, 2008)

When a loved one is involved, it hurts us more than it does them. I am hoping this is the case.  Never have I heard of this happening where someone doesn't get some kind of reaction.  I certainly would ask his doctor for sure just to ease my mind.  Just sounds like he was well protected to be stung on the forehead!  Wasn't there any kind of swelling or redness?  When anyone around here got stung and my ex a beekeeper, it distorted their face as if t hey had some kind of mask on.  Seemed to be aware of it for several days and gradually swelling went down.  I sure can relate to your experience.  

Just hoping he continues to resist any kind of pain.  May he always be protected.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah, over time  a child can build up a reaction to the stings that isn't apparent on the first one.........since your son  has already ben stung once and if you're concerned I'd recommend keeping bendryl on hand just to be  on the safe  side........and take it with you to t-ball games, etc.........I always did tho neither one of my kids had allergies........just remembered my sister's reaction and she was in her 30's........


----------



## DawnT (Jul 26, 2008)

GB, As a child I was always stepping on those darned bees in our backyard, it seems they wanted to see how much I liked playing in the backyard!!  I never have developed a reaction to them.  I still get stung, no reaction.  On the otherhand, my middle child is deathly allergic to any stinging bug. She has to have an epipen with her at all times.  Good luck with your boy.  Dawn


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 26, 2008)

I may be allergic so I carry Epi Pens. It doesn't hurt to keep a couple in the house just have the doctor write a prescription they work for food allergies as well, these are only to be used if your airway swells and you can't breathe etc. They make smaller ones for kids called Jr. Epi Pens. Where I live it's 45 minutes to town and if you end with anaphylactic shock and don't have an Epi you will not make it to town in time. It's a good idea to have at least two pens. Even with the pen if you end up having to use it you still need to go to the emergency room right away because you could have a relapse.  Another thing is if you have a Pen you just might be able to save someone elses life Iv'e heard many stories about this. Some people end up with a deadly alergic reation out of nowhere there for not prepared. I actually helped a guy at the high country lodge when he started going into shock and they couldn't find his Pen. It's a site you do not want to see when it happens but being prepared is a must.   
In my First Aid class the legalities are you offer the pen to them and let them administrate the adrenaline themselves if they cannot you have to ask them if they want you to do it for them. Taking Benadryl is also recommended along with the pen. Some people have had some success in an emergency with the Primatine Mist inhalers.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2008)

I got stung by a bee right in the cleavage area. That hurt like a son of a gun !!
My dad got stung by wasps a few times but he never had an allergic reaction except 
for redness around the sting. I do know that shortness of breath can be a sign though.
Glad to see you have a tough little guy there Gb.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2008)

GB,
do what expat girl suggests, the first time might be okay but he can have a problem the next time so check with his doc and be armed cuz boys being boys there will be a next time..Give him a hug for being such a brave little guy and mommy gets one as well..I think your mom was trying to make the situation better and not so scary..Listen to what the doctor will say and your set and ready..
kades


----------



## Dina (Jul 26, 2008)

Poor baby.  Sorry to hear GB.  Good thing he wasn't in great pain.  My daughter got stung once and she hurt quite a bit.  I would keep a close lookout if he gets stung the second time around.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah I forgot about epipens.........good investment..........


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 26, 2008)

Bees will always die after they sting, others still live to sting some more!  I feel wasps know this too well and are not afraid to be around humans.  I remember our mother was cutting down honeysuckle, don't know what happened but she was stung many times while she cut it down.  Being raised on a farm, she seemed to show no fear.  Days later she seemed to be worn out but  nothing else, not even welts.  I just hate wasps since then and t he fact  that they won't die from it.  Should be some kind of penalty for harming others.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to hear the little tyke is ok!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

bees die after a sting because the stinger is attached to their internal organs so when thy sting you they are giving up their lives for the betterment of the colony.........wasps couldn't give a ...........and they can sting repeatedly........just love those red wasps and yellow jackets.........what cute names for such wonderful insects............oh, well, i guess it could be worse like a colony of killer bees which I've never run into......


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2008)

when my daughter was a tiny baby, she was stung at least three times by a wasp. we were on my in-laws porch. not much then except for redness.

each subsequent sting in her childhood the reaction was much worse. she is an adult now. if she gets stung, big reaction, always have antihistamines available. 

babe


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

I know....I know....I know........glad that you're on top of it babetoo


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like you got a tough kid there, GB.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 26, 2008)

*Neighbors*

When my ex had his bees, 6 colonies in the yard, other GRant's Farm, a neighbor who had garden directly across from the hives got stung.  Two weeks later, he died.  Of course, he was elderly, but I truly believe one can only tolerate certain poison and he was older.  Never was I so sick about his bees.  He insisted that it could have been someone else's bees!  You believe this?  

I just don't like having bees around where people want to live.  Especially when they are living around people.  They are welcome as long as they don't live in my yard.  They are beneficial that I cannot deny but having someone getting stung is such a worry.  Never bothered the beekeeper.  What kind of person was he? When he got stung he couldn't say anything.  Had to give hobby up when we divorced.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, In the country.........to set your mind at rest...........most domesticated bees (not the African variety) are so pacific that they will buzz around anything that has pollen.......what are we going to do without them????  I had thousands of bees in my front yard 10 years ago and I just told the frightened neighborhood kids to close their eyes and they did.............they found out soon enough that the bees were not going to bother them..........today I see so few.............it's sad..............


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2008)

Hope your boy's still doing fine, GB.
Question - since he's still a little guy, do you suppose that he still had food/juice on his face that they were attracted to?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2008)

It all really depends on the person who is stung. I have had only a few bee stings in my life. The only one I had any reaction to was one just above my forehead (it hurt to move my face for a few hours). My sister, on the other hand, is allergic, and each one is worse and faster-acting. I don't react much to any kind of bug bite/sting, other than a little bump and some itching. I know some people around here who have to go to the hospital for one fire ant bite, or other types of bites. Some people are allergic and some aren't, so it is best to always be prepared.

Barbara
P.S. Some things to consider--I read that bees are attracted to dark colors (my allergic sister always wears black!), people's breath, and floral scents.  Oh yes, I don't know if it has anything to do with bees, but I also read that some insects are repelled by the smells emitted through the skin of people who take B vitamins.


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He is doing great. The swelling is completely gone and aside from a very small red dot where the stinger went in you would never know he got stung. He is his happy active self. I don't call him Tank for nothing 



jkath said:


> Hope your boy's still doing fine, GB.
> Question - since he's still a little guy, do you suppose that he still had food/juice on his face that they were attracted to?


I am sure he was covered in food. The only time he is not is the few seconds after he is bathed. That had nothing to do with the sting though. He disturbed their nest which was right under the deck that he decided to play drums on 

We will certainly be keeping a close eye on him (as we always do). At his next Dr.'s apt we will ask about the not having an allergic reaction until the second sting thing.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2008)

GB said:


> He disturbed their nest which was right under the deck that he decided to play drums on



You know, I think he was trying to tell you he wanted you to buy him a drum set.


----------



## luvs (Jul 26, 2008)

what a brave kiddo, geebs, to only cry fer a few!! poor kiddo.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

GB said:


> Thanks everyone. He is doing great. The swelling is completely gone and aside from a very small red dot where the stinger went in you would never know he got stung. He is his happy active self. I don't call him Tank for nothing
> 
> I am sure he was covered in food. The only time he is not is the few seconds after he is bathed. That had nothing to do with the sting though. He disturbed their nest which was right under the deck that he decided to play drums on
> 
> We will certainly be keeping a close eye on him (as we always do). At his next Dr.'s apt we will ask about the not having an allergic reaction until the second sting thing.



seriously that's his nickname, Tank??? my husband's family dog was named Tank.....and his name described him perfectly.............that dog had more personality...............not saying he was an exceptional dog but he had  more personality............even today we pay my brother-in-law to do "Tank" impersonations..........he's so good and we just roll on the floor because they are dead on............Poor Tank would be gratified to know that one family member could imitate him to a key..........


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2008)

jkath said:


> You know, I think he was trying to tell you he wanted you to buy him a drum set.


We already bought him a drum. Would you believe it takes batteries  I bet even pick up sticks take batteries now.


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> seriously that's his nickname, Tank???


Yep that is one of his many nicknames. My wife has a million for him, but one of them was poodle. I did not like her calling my little man poodle so I called him tank. That is because when he crawls he is crawls over anything in his way. He does not crawl around anything. He only crawls over just like a tank would do.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, GB, you're a man....I won't say how cute your son's nickname is.........but that is so wonderful..........and  you have a very valid reason....it's just that I've never known anyone named Tank outside of this dog............my DH's family dog was a character.........you had to open the door at least  100 degrees or he wouldn't go out.......his tail had finger indentations left by my mother-in-law after years of pulling him inside.....you never put on a pair of tennis shoes in front of him unless you planned on taking him for a walk........we still see some of his offspring in the local neighborhood we think............and finally but not least, he'd wait and hold the big one until  in front of my father in law...........dad would come off the couch storming from being asphixiated by the colone..........and no, that's the word I want to use........cologne is something that smells nice...........  I think that Tank had the last laugh..........that was some dog


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 26, 2008)

Tank... I like it... gotta come up with something better than lego girl! 
I'm glad he's ok, stings scare me, I've never seen a reaction and don't want to. 
I was stung by a wasp last year and freaked because I hadn't been stung since I was 5 and had no idea if I'm allergic....
Guess what.... I'm ok! (physically anyway)


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2008)

GB, if all he had was a red welt, you should be ok. The stuff about the second sting being worse is true. Your body needs one sting to start producing the histamines for that particular reaction, thats why the second one would be worse, because now your body knows what to do. However, its not all that likely he is going to be allergic or you would have noticed more reaction right off the top. 

Madeleine got swarmed by wasps one year and got stung in 9 spots. She is still panicky about seeing any flying bug. 

The best tip I learned for wasp stings is to put the cut root end of an onion on it right away. The enzyme in the milky liquid takes the pain and redness right out. Works like a charm every time we've tried it.


----------



## luvs (Jul 27, 2008)

meat tenderizer works, too. papaya enzimes fix ouchies.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Tank... I like it... gotta come up with something better than lego girl!
> I'm glad he's ok, stings scare me, I've never seen a reaction and don't want to.
> I was stung by a wasp last year and freaked because I hadn't been stung since I was 5 and had no idea if I'm allergic....
> Guess what.... I'm ok! (physically anyway)



nope, she's forever Legogirl................you have made her infamous, SQ!!!!face it..........a star at age 3 and she's not uttered one word here...........what does that tell us???????hmmmm........


----------



## momerlyn (Jul 27, 2008)

If we're going into nicknames, I can talk about yours, when you were little... but I will behave because I need to be on good terms with you so you will bring those angels out to visit me and Unca G.

Anyway, here's the facts on the allergy. Yes, it's true. Your mom is right. Call the newspapers!

You cannot be allergic to something until you have been exposed to it. Therefore, the first sting was Osh's exposure. (I will claim to be an authority because I worked for an allergist for all of six months. But I actually learned this before that.)

You were correct that you would have seen any serious reactions within a few minutes.

I hope this is the worst scare you ever get from your kids!


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2008)

Something tells me this is just the start with this little one. Hi to you and Uncle G from us


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 28, 2008)

*Your Mother is correct.  Goes for other things, dogs, cats*

pollen etc.


----------

